# V8 Supercars Austrlia for POlaystation 2 Cheats



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hi,

I have bought the game v8 supercars Australia but i can't find any cheats that work for it???

ps: Its a ps2 game


----------



## Firehorse66 (Nov 26, 2003)

hi


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Have you tried these? Doesn't say anything about Australia, but some of them might help....

And Firehorse66, nice response....real informative...


----------



## Piringa (Sep 18, 2002)

I second that McTimson, I second'ing things is my trademark if you didnt know.

Real informative


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Here's some good ones:
http://ps2.gamezone.com/gamesell/hints/h20843.htm

Found some things from other forums and some from google:

http://www.gamewinners.com/trainer.php?file=proracedriver.zip
http://forum.free-games.com.au/foru...sts_F5/V8_supercars_australia_cheats_problems!!!_P49/


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

well i tried them and they don't work. Ppl say to go to the site and give them your bonus code but I can't find mine. I'll just look for it.


thanks any way guys


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

and also one otherthing for you sleekluxury..

i went to your link and it gives me my ip, os, ie version and country. How does it do that?


ps: I like that funtion that disables the viem source 

pss:how do you do that?


----------



## blackvette (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi nickleodeon.
I have a v8 supercars code generator if you give me the code I can send back the cheats


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2003)

he already found the cheats


----------



## blackvette (Dec 21, 2003)

ohhh ok ....thanks for letting me know Deathdealer


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

actually no i havent found the cheats im just looking foir my case that has my bonus code on it. Blackvette.... What does this generator actually do with my code?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

i think it would use that code and generate more of them which will make unlimited valid codes..


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

so should i give him the code or not??


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

i said i think just wait for blackvette to reply back 

what do you need this code for if your using ps2?


----------



## blackvette (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi sorry I took so long to get back here but I was told ur problem was fixed
the code should be located in the options menu, then bonus codes then u enter them......
couldn't get it to work with the game started so had to restart a new game and it worked , but you could still try it though.
the code generator is a program which u put ur code number in and it gives u the cheats for that code,unfortunately it is not on the site i got it from,that's why I said if you gave me the code I could get the cheats for you.
and I am not a guy.....lol

update=I found the link go to step 1 click here it is a zip file 31.7k
http://www.gamewinners.com/trainer.php?file=proracedriver.zip

enjoy!!!


----------

